# Điểm danh những cái tên máy lạnh - điều hòa tủ đứng có giá dưới 20 triệu hiện nay



## lanthanhhaichau (16/5/22)

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng *với các thương hiệu dòng giá rẻ như Midea, Sumikura, Gree, Casper, Funiki... được các chủ đầu tư lựa chọn sử dụng nhiều hơn hết cho phòng khách, phòng họp, trường học, cửa hàng,... không đơn thuần là máy lạnh làm mát không khí mà còn tôn vinh trang trí giúp căn phòng bạn trở nên tinh tế, sang trọng.


*Điều hòa tủ đứng *thường có thiết kế đẹp, với lượng gió lớn và mạnh mẽ làm lạnh khắp phòng phù hợp với không gian rộng và đông người, máy thổi luu lượng gió mạnh và ổn định hơn so với các loại máy treo tường. Với lợi thế tiết kiệm diện tích không gian, chất lượng tốt, hoạt dộng bền bỉ, hài hòa nội thất, đường ống dễ dàng lắp đặt, bảo trì đơn giản.






Điện lạnh Thanh Hải Châu xin giới thiệu một số sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng với mức giá < 20 triệu, đa dạng công suất 2hp - 2.5hp -3hp. Những sản phẩm *máy lạnh tủ đứng *giá rẻ này mang lại hiệu suất tối ưu, tuân thủ những tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt nhất về môi trường, đáp ứng tính thẩm mỹ hài hòa trong kiến trúc.
*1.Máy lạnh tủ đứng 2hp- 18.000BTU :*
-* Panasonic CU/CS-C18FFH 2 HP *= 18,800,000 đ

- *Sumikura APF/APO-210 2.2 HP* = 18,300,000 đ

- *Casper FC-18TL22 2 HP *= 17,800,000 đ
*2. Máy lạnh tủ đứng 2.5hp – 24.000BTU :*
- *Reetech RF24‑BD‑A 2.5 HP *= 19,600,000 đ

- *Gree GVC18AG-K1NNA5A 2 HP *= 17,800,000 đ

-* Funiki FC21MMC 2.5 HP *= 17,900,000 đ
*3.Máy lạnh tủ đứng 3hp – 28.000BTU :*
- *Midea MFPA-28CRN1 3 HP *= 17,950,000 đ

- *Funiki FC27MMC 3 HP *= 18,700,000 đ

- *Dairry F-DR28KC 3 HP *= 19,700,000 đ


*» Lưu ý : *Giá trên đã bao gồm VAT nhưng chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công và vật tư lắp đặt, giá có thể thay đổi vào từng thời điểm mua hàng.

*► Những lý do khiến bạn tin tưởng khi mua hàng tại Thanh Hải Châu :*
- Cam kết sản phẩm chúng tôi phân phối là hàng chính hãng - máy mới 100% với đầy đủ chứng từ chứng nhận nguồn gốc - xuất xứ và chất lượng (gọi tắt là CO-CQ).

- Thanh Hải Châu sẽ cung cấp hóa đơn giá trị gia tăng (VAT) của sản phẩm đúng theo model (mã) của từng sản phẩm.

- Khi nhận hàng, sản phẩm còn nguyên thùng, nguyên đai nguyên kiện, mới 100% có tên thương hiệu và in rõ model, serial của từng sản phẩm.

- Ngoài việc cung cấp sản phẩm chất lượng, chính hãng thì Thanh Hải Châu còn có đội ngũ thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng và kinh nghiệm lâu năm.

- Miễn phí giao hàng tận nơi tại TP.HCM.


--------------------------

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*
- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
- Hotline kỹ thuật : *0911260247 Mr Luân*
- Phòng bán hàng : *02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183*
- Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*


Nguồn tin: *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...g-chinh-hang-duoi-20-trieu-cho-moi-cong-trinh*


----------

